# Simple Combinations of Meats To Smoke??



## boulder buff (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi all,

I started a thread yesterday on tips for maintaining temperature in my smoker and got some excellent feedback. I am now probably going to smoke some chicken before I venture into some of the tougher and more expensive stuff like brisket.

My question today is: what combinations of meats can be smoked together that are relatively simple to do?? 

I ask this because I am going to host a BBQ for my fiannce's family next weekend and would like to smoke a couple of different types of meats.

Any ideas of some that can be prepared together that are relatively easy for a beginner?

Thanks!


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 8, 2011)

Any combo works, it just depends on when you put stuff in. If you mix sausage, chicken, & ribs: ribs on first because they will take approx 5-6 hrs., chicken on next make sure it is under everything else and it will take approx 2-3 hrs., sausage last approx 2 hrs.

But remember always cood to internal temperature, not time. Ribs are the only exception because it is almost impossible to get a good therm read on them.


----------



## ellymae (Apr 8, 2011)

Pork butts are very forgiving and goes far. A good rule of thumb is an hour and a half a pound to start out - let it go till it reached 200 internal, wrap it in foil and throw it in a warm dry cooler for an hour or so.

JL is steering you in the right direction - Chicken will take a lot less time, as will sausage. Ribs usually go 4-6 hours depending on what you get - back or spares.

Plan your cook, give yourself plenty of time, and have fun!


----------



## rdknb (Apr 8, 2011)

sounds like good advice, chicken butt and ribs.


----------



## sqwib (Apr 11, 2011)

What smoker do you have?

Since you are hosting a barbecue, I would do appetizers and entree's.

Not sure if you plan on doing a long smoke like a butt, If you do give yourself at least 1.5 hours per pond, add off another hour for insurance, plus at least an hour or 2  for rest then 1/2 hour for pull.

If its a but 9 pounds or so, cut it in half to reduce smoking time.

I would definitely do Ribs, they are so easy and you can pretty much smoke them by (time).
You can do some beans underneath the Ribs for some extra flavor.
Appetizers such as a bunch of Abt's, Moink Balls, and bacon wrapped chicken.
Bacon Wrapped dogs and serve in a bun with Velveeta cheese.
A couple of easy fatties.
Macaroni and cheese
So your smoke would go something like this

Everything prepped the night before.

Next day, give yourself 7 hours till serving time (MAIN COURSE)

Start the ribs

After an hour place some beans under the ribs

Place some... but not all appetizers on about an hour before guests arrive, they can pick on these during the smoke.

Place a few fatties and the Mac n' cheese  on about 2 hours before the ribs will be done and throw on some more appetizers.

About an hour before the ribs are done throw on the Bacon wrapped dogs.

While everyone is snacking on the appetizers, when the ribs are done prep the ribs for serving slice the fattie and place the dogs in a bun with a little velveeta cheese, remove the beans and serve.

This way you can get up at a reasonable time, enjoy smoking, spend time with your company and keep their bellies satisfied until the main course.

This is based on the idea that its an all day event and that you are not just simply making dinner.

You don't want the main course ready when they arrive, you need to work up to it.

Anticipation is the key here.

Don't forget Desserts and veggies

And some decent beverages


----------



## thestealth (Apr 11, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> Don't forget Desserts


You can smoke a cherry pie.  They are fairly easy and really tasty. 

Make the filling like you normally would (frozen cherries, sugar, almond extract) then spread the mix on a cooking sheet.  Smoke for about 1/2 hour to an hour, then put in a crust and finish it off in the oven.


----------

